# Sharpening the Tojiro ITK scalloped knife



## DanB (Feb 16, 2012)

I just got the Tojiro ITK bread knife yesterday from Cutleryandmore (still using up my credit with them). I have to say, I'm pretty impressed. It's amazingly light, the handle is very comfortable, and it is extremely sharp OOTB. A good buy at $55. Cut a row of lined up sausages this morning for breakfast and it glided thru them, not the least tearing.

So, even though this knife won't get tons of action all the time, I am assuming that one day it will need to be sharpened. How would one do this on a scalloped edged knife (not a serrated edge)? Suggestions?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 16, 2012)

So far, I've only needed to swipe it back and forth on my mac ceramic rod.


----------



## wsfarrell (Feb 16, 2012)

A leather belt loaded with chrome oxide on a belt grinder works nicely, too.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 16, 2012)

DanB said:


> I just got the Tojiro ITK bread knife yesterday from Cutleryandmore (still using up my credit with them). I have to say, I'm pretty impressed. It's amazingly light, the handle is very comfortable, and it is extremely sharp OOTB. A good buy at $55. Cut a row of lined up sausages this morning for breakfast and it glided thru them, not the least tearing.
> 
> So, even though this knife won't get tons of action all the time, I am assuming that one day it will need to be sharpened. How would one do this on a scalloped edged knife (not a serrated edge)?
> 
> No sharpening advice. Just wanted to say Congratulations. I seriously don't know how they sell it at that price very happy with mine.


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 16, 2012)

Certainly one of the great little gems / bargains of the knife world! I'm glad that you like it. 

As sharp as it is OTB, it will get absolutely crazy with some quick stopping and honing. I liked to use my smooth out oval steel as the "edges" of the oval will get down between the rounded teeth. 

For stroping, I used leather with some give to it (like split grain or thick cut), a coarser compound (like 1micron or greater) and a very low angle with greater than average pressure. 

The steel is soft enough that it will burr just from the strop. -Deburr using cork (dense synthetic or composite champagne work well). 

Popping hairs with a serrated knife is a crazy feeling.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4262-Sharpening-Serrated-Edges

In Post #13 of this thread Dave talks about sharpening a scalloped edge a bit.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 16, 2012)

Seriously, if you get to that point through it away and buy a new one.

Pesky


----------



## DanB (Feb 16, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> So far, I've only needed to swipe it back and forth on my mac ceramic rod.



Do you do that differently than with a straight edged knife?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 16, 2012)

i own a Tojiro ITK, and i've dulled it on my rustic French loaves. i find i can bring it back with a ceramic rod followed by stropping on .5 CrO/leather. nice knife, but i find it to be a little delicate for really crusty bread, with the edges turning and chipping fairly easily. i find using my Western deba more useful for those kinds of loaves, which kind of defeats the point of my owning it, as i bought the thing to save the edges on my yo-deba!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 16, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Seriously, if you get to that point through it away and buy a new one.
> 
> Pesky



This is what I've done with two Macs, just donated them to the kitchen; recently picked up an ITK as well....


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 16, 2012)

DanB said:


> Do you do that differently than with a straight edged knife?



Yes. Instead of swiping in a single motion heel to toe, I place heel of the knife on the tip of the rod right side down and swipe down and back staying in place on the same place on the knife. Up down up down. Then move along on and in between each scallop in this fashion until you reach the tip of the knife. Repeat on the back. I'm making it sound more complicated than it really is. If you saw me do it, you would think I was doing it wrong. If it were a regular non serrated knife you would be right.


----------



## DanB (Feb 16, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Yes. Instead of swiping in a single motion heel to toe, I place heel of the knife on the tip of the rod right side down and swipe down and back staying in place on the same place on the knife. Up down up down. Then move along on and in between each scallop in this fashion until you reach the tip of the knife. Repeat on the back. I'm making it sound more complicated than it really is. If you saw me do it, you would think I was doing it wrong. If it were a regular non serrated knife you would be right.



I'm pretty sure I follow you. I guess I'll have to make sure I keep my angle consistent, but then, what else is new


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 16, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I'm making it sound more complicated than it really is. If you saw me do it, you would think I was doing it wrong. If it were a regular non serrated knife you would be right.



Video please.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 16, 2012)

The corner of a stone is the best way to fully sharpen these knives. if a rod can fit in the gulleys then this can work for touch ups. Here in the shop I use a stone and then two buffing wheels - that's the best right there.


----------



## DanB (Feb 17, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> The corner of a stone is the best way to fully sharpen these knives. if a rod can fit in the gulleys then this can work for touch ups. Here in the shop I use a stone and then two buffing wheels - that's the best right there.



To echo Johnny above, any chance we could get a brief video to see this in action?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2012)

DanB said:


> To echo Johnny above, any chance we could get a brief video to see this in action?



Sorry but I don't have a way to make a video.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 17, 2012)

What, you don't have a cell phone??


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> What, you don't have a cell phone??




Nope, my wife does but it's pretty outdated pay as you go type of thing. I'm sort of an anti-phone tech person.


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ohhh...so you actually have a modicum of peace in your life?


----------



## DanB (Feb 18, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> The corner of a stone is the best way to fully sharpen these knives. if a rod can fit in the gulleys then this can work for touch ups. Here in the shop I use a stone and then two buffing wheels - that's the best right there.



Dave, what do you think of this kind of diamond file for scalloped edges? At least this is what they say it's for (I've never seen this in person):
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/messermeister/600-grit-pocket-diamond-sharpener-p123237


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2012)

DanB said:


> Dave, what do you think of this kind of diamond file for scalloped edges? At least this is what they say it's for (I've never seen this in person):
> http://www.cutleryandmore.com/messermeister/600-grit-pocket-diamond-sharpener-p123237




I can't tell the shape of the rod but if it's got a sharp corner then it'll work on any scallop. MAC's have the tightest reverse scallop needing a sharp corner to get into but most don't need that.


----------

